# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: سیستم خبره با اسمبلی؟؟؟؟؟

## vB.N3T

سلام بر مهندسان گرامی.....

دوستان ایا سیستم های خبره ای داریم ک با اسمبلی پیاده سازی شده باشن ؟؟؟ ممنون میشم اگر هست چند نمونه بگید

----------


## vB.N3T

دوستاننننننننن یاری کنید

----------

